# WinCCFlex08: Größe des DropDownButton's in Rezepturanzeigen und Symb. EA-Feldern



## ChristianPaier (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo

Bei der Visualisierung meines aktuellen Projektes auf einem MP377 19" Touch habe ich mehrere Rezepturanzeigen als Auswahlfeld projektiert.

Als problematisch stellt sich heraus das WinCCflex im Konfigurationsdialog für Rezepturanzeigen keine Möglichkeit bietet, die Größe des Drop-Down-Button's mit dem das Auswahlfenster geöffnet wird, zu verändern. Eine Änderung der Schriftgröße bringt ebenfalls keinen Erfolg. Das selbe gilt für Symbolische EA-Felder.

Der logische Schluss daraus ist dass diese Felder nur schwer (mit einem Stift) oder gar nicht zu bedienen sind (Touchscreen wurde kalibriert). Erst Recht nicht von einem Bäcker.

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das dieses Problem nicht zum ersten Mal hier aufgetreten sein wird dennoch bin ich mittels der Forensuche auf keine konkreten Antworten gestoßen.

Meine Frage ist daher ob es an einem anderen Ort, etwa die Systemeinstellungen ausserhalb der Runtime oder eine sonstige Möglichkeit gibt in dem man die Größe dieser Schaltflächen verändern kann.

Danke im Vorraus
      mfg Christian Paier


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2009)

problem existiert schon seit protool...

habe es hier als meinen zweiten punkt in unsere wunschliste geschrieben:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15970

mir ist noch keine lösung bekannt.


//edit

es hilft wenn man das feld etwas anders bedient.

drücke einmal auf das feld und die liste öffnet sich und zeigt die eingestellte anzahl einträge an.
drücke etzt auf einen beliebeigen eintrag und halte ihn gedrückt.
bewegen jetzt deinen finger nach oben oder nach unten.
deinen auswahl wandert mit
der eintrag wo du den finger vom touch nimmst wird angewählt.


aber der scrollbalken ist wirklich fürn arsch... :-(


----------



## ChristianPaier (24 Januar 2009)

Ja diese Wunschliste spricht mir ganz schön aus der Seele.

Das man diese Buttongröße nicht ändern kann ist ja wirklich ein enormer Fehler innerhalb von WinCCflex. Es ist schon ein größeser Armutszeugnis das man solch wichtige Dinge wie Listenfelder zwar einbaut, sie aber nicht bedienbar macht, was den Einsatz unpraktikabel macht. 

Das mit dem anderen Ansatz der Bedienung (Danke Markus) funktioniert ja einigermaßen ist aber auch keine wirkliche Lösung.

Ein weiterers Problem in der erweiterten Rezeptanzeige die Anzahl der sichtbaren Einträge nicht veränderbar ist. Sonst hätte ich einfach die Schrift groß genug gemacht, sodass sich das Listenfeld zumindest vernünftig öffnen lässt und dann gleich alle Einträge angezeigt werden.

Die einfache Rezepturanzeige ist auch nicht verwendbar da man sich hier wenn man an einen Datensatz gelangen möchte, sich durch 3 Menüebenen kämpfen muss.

Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Auswahl über UP/DOWN - Buttons zu machen in dem ich jedesmal die Datensatzvariable inkrementiere und dekrementiere. Das führt aber zum Problem das bei jedem UP/DOWN der Datensatz geladen wird. Es handelt sich hier aber zum Teil um größere Datensätze die ich direkt mit der Steuerung synchronisiert habe. Dadurch wird das ganze langsam. Oder funktioniert diese Variante vielleicht besser wenn ich die Datensätze nicht gleich in die Steuerung lade, sondern diese erst wenn ich den richtigen angewählt habe mit der Steuerung synchronisiere.
In diesem Fall lautet meine Frage also ob das MP377 schneller Rezeptdatensätze in seinen eigenen Speicher laden kann als direkt in die CPU. Ich denke mal schon oder...

Sonst gehen mir dann auch die Lösungsansätze aus.


----------



## Superlexx (24 Januar 2009)

ChristianPaier schrieb:


> [...] keine Möglichkeit bietet, die Größe des Drop-Down-Button's mit dem das Auswahlfenster geöffnet wird, zu verändern.


Das geht über paar Registry-Keys. Die Keys selber und einen Registry-Editor fürs WinCE findest du im WWW.


ChristianPaier schrieb:


> Ein weiterers Problem in der erweiterten Rezeptanzeige die Anzahl der sichtbaren Einträge nicht veränderbar ist.


Die Anzahl ist fest kodiert und lässt sich nicht einfach verändern. :/ Soll aber leute geben, die das können.


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2009)

Superlexx schrieb:


> Das geht über paar Registry-Keys. Die Keys selber und einen Registry-Editor fürs WinCE findest du im WWW. [/qute]
> 
> na dass interssiert micht jetzt aber, hast du nen link?
> 
> ...


----------



## Superlexx (24 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> na dass interssiert micht jetzt aber, hast du nen link?


Man findet es recht schnell über eine Suchmaschine, man sollte sie wirklich benutzen. Auf Anhieb habe ich das gefunden: http://wiki.modaco.com/index.php/Windows_Mobile_5_Registry_Tweaks, die verlinken auch auf Registry-Editoren für WinCE.


Markus schrieb:


> ja gut, und weiter?


ich dachte, das stört dich nicht weiter. Man kann in einer DLL an einer richtigen Stelle (wo der Wert für die Anzahl in den Register geladen wird) die Anzahl eben abändern. Diese Stelle ändert sich von Version zu Version, die Lösung ist daher nicht von Dauer (nur bis zum nächsten SP oder gar Hotfix). Lieber beim Hersteller anklopen und fragen, ob sie da was tun könnten.


----------



## kermit (24 Januar 2009)

ich erinnere mich, dass jabba das Thema neulich ansprach und Integer


Integer schrieb:


> Die grösse vom Schieberegler (oder Schaltfläche von Pull down menu) kann theoretisch in der registry eingestellt werden. (Wie vieles mehr) Doch leider haben wir normal user keine Möglichkeit auf einem Siemens Panel einen Registry Editor zu installieren. Was ich sehr schade finde, bzw. nicht verstehe.
> Somit müssen wir wohl mit den Einschränkungen leben.


antwortete ...


----------



## Integer (25 Januar 2009)

Ja was da Superflex über die Regedit Tools schreibt trift zwar für "normale" Win-CE Geräte zu aber nicht für Siemens Panel, da diese eine Installation unterbinden. (leider)
Ich verstehe ChristianPeier voll und ganz, denn ich hatte, habe exakt das selbe Problem, das selbe Bedürfnis von Kundenseite.
Aktuell gibt es keine praktikable Lösung. Ich habe meinen Wunsch auch schon an kompetenter Stelle bei Siemens gemeldet und ihr solltet das auch tun und nicht nur hier im Forum darüber jammern. Nur so besteht eine kleine Change, dass dies in Winccflex 2010.....12 anders wird.


----------

